# Marketing t-shirt business



## evolvebranding (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi,

I have just joined this forum and wish to add a new post about marketing fot t-shirt & garment printing businesses.

My role is web marketer/designer/seo specialist who specialise in garment printing/embroiderey to the trade. 

To affectively market your business online you first need to lay a foundation for your overall strategy, target the customer base, research your competitors, research your search keywords for the main search engines (google, bing, yahoo). Only once this seo plan has been outined can you progress to the build of our website/marketing. Once the website has been built/seo-on page and put live' can you then start off-page seo work to reach your customer base. To conclude you need to get the foundations right in the beggining before you start getting the buzz about your business online and out to the online world. 

Kind Regards
*Rob Steele*


----------

